# what is your favorite mono?



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

*no braids*. what is your favorite mono line for inshore species and why?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Momoi diamond 10lb or 12lb. The lack of memory and knot strength or seguar flouro line no need for leader.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Ande Backcountry not a lot of memory and casts far.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> Ande Backcountry not a lot of memory and casts far.


 Me too.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Ande Back country...6,8,10,12 and 20lb


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

+1 on the Ande but I like the momoi too


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ande Back Country here also. Low memory. I also use the 12lb as backing for my braided rigs, splicing the two with a double uni knot.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Sufix Elite - low memory - excellent casting on both low profile and vintage wide spool bait casters.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Inshore, Ande backcountry

Offshore, Momoi Hi Catch


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

been using alot of the berkley pro spec lately. have also noticed it is a little smaller in diameter than other brands of same # test


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

Ande Backcountry seems a bit popular here. I noticed it does not come in clear. you guys use slate blue or forest green? do you use a clear leader or tie directly?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

85okhai said:


> been using alot of the berkley pro spec lately. have also noticed it is a little smaller in diameter than other brands of same # test


I've been using pro spec too. Very good stuff and so far I consider it equal with Momoi


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

dakrat said:


> Ande Backcountry seems a bit popular here. I noticed it does not come in clear. you guys use slate blue or forest green? do you use a clear leader or tie directly?


I use the blue and I use flouro leader whenever possible. I don't use mono often usually I like to use top water lures and in my opinion it's much easier to get that "walk the dog" action with a braided line. The stretch of mono just doesn't work for me.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

Tobiwan said:


> I use the blue and I use flouro leader whenever possible. I don't use mono often usually I like to use top water lures and in my opinion it's much easier to get that "walk the dog" action with a braided line. The stretch of mono just doesn't work for me.


I agree. I prefer braid for top water and hard plastics. But I have been wading lately and only have one rod to play with. I like the simplicity of tieing lure/hooks directly to the mono line. less time wasted on retieing leaders. If I am on a kayak, then I will have some braided rig.


----------

